# Ball Perfect Mason Jars??



## woodswalker (Apr 30, 2010)

Found 3 Ball Mason Jars...All say Perfect Mason...One is slightly different than the others...they both have a smaller Ball and say made in the USA on the back...the other is round and doesn't even sit squarely on my counter....All 3 are clear which I am told is a rare find?  Do I have a perfect mason here??


----------



## woodswalker (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's the Odd ball jar....The pic above is the 2 different jars...I think the one on the left may be a Perfect Mason, the top doesn't seem as smooth or rounded as the others either...I have more pics of the top and bottoms of the jars also...please let me know if I have a rare Ball jar here???


----------



## coreya (Apr 30, 2010)

They are all Perfect Mason's made by Ball, They were only made in clear around the 40's to the mid 50's and from the looks of yours they would be #292-5 in the red book or there abouts and have very little value. My wife still uses these for canning.


----------



## woodswalker (May 5, 2010)

Well I guess that's a bit of a disapointment...but hey all the fun is in finding them right!!! I thought for sure the one odd rounder one was old for sure...
     Thanks so much for replying!!


----------



## coreya (May 6, 2010)

here is a link to a guide to age on ball jars, hope it helps.
dating ball jars


----------

